# DirectX Shader



## cycovery (6. Juni 2005)

Ich weiss nicht genau wohin mit diesem Thema... Ich denke mal hier passt es am besten rein...

Ich will Shader fuer DirectX spiele programmieren und suche dafuer gute Tutorials und Ressourcen . . .
Das einzige was ich bisher gefunden habe ist das Buch "Learn Vertex & Pixel Shader Programming with DirectX 9" allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, ob das zu gebrauchen ist und da es zuerst bestellt werden muss, kann ichs mir vor dem Kauf auch nicht angucken. . .


Kann mir jemand irgendwelche Tips dazu geben?


----------



## Tobias K. (6. Juni 2005)

moin


Guck mal auf http://www.gamedev.net da wirst du auf jedenfall was finden. Allerdings alles auf englisch.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Bonsai333 (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo cycovery

Wenn du Bücher darüber suchst,schau mal unter Wolfgang Engel hat schon über 3 Bücher über die Shader Programmierung rausgebracht.Außerdem empfehle ich dir auch mal bei Stefan Zerbst Homepage nachzusehen unter http://www.zfx.info/Tutorials.php da gibt es auch eine kleine Einführung.

mfg Bonsai


----------



## Dave_Lindlein (4. Dezember 2005)

Gibt es moderne Bücher zu diesem Thema auch auf Deutsch
Meine Englischkenntnisse sind für solche Fachbücher nämlich nicht ausreichend genug!


----------

